# 3/29/2014 OKC G2G @ Highly's!



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

*Where*: Highly’s House, just a few minutes NW of OKC in Piedmont, Oklahoma

951 Fawn Creek Ct NE, Piedmont, OK 73078

*When*: March 29th 2014 8AM till whenever

*Cost*: Free, of course!











As promised, I’ll be having a get together at my place. Should be a great time for everyone involved rain or shine. Oklahoma weather is unpredictable, so if you have a pop-up it might be a wise choice to bring it. I’ve checked with the usual suspects and there are no local area (OK/N. Texas) shows planned for this weekend.

I’ve got room to fit 30+ vehicles on the property so there should be plenty of room. If we have more than that I will arrange for overflow parking. Primary parking out back with driveway parking for the low cars that would prefer not being on grass/dirt. Electricity will be available for those that bring a power supply. Extension cords will be a good idea.

For those coming in from out of town (!) I’ll see about checking into a group rate from a local hotel if there is interest. The nearest safe options are ~10 miles away and located here. LMK if there is a single preference there and I will see what I can do. 

I’ll be planning on having some food (BBQ ribs and brisket?) and sodas for lunch. An Emotiva/KEF system is available for reference, AKG and German Maestro headphones, and room in the shop for people to hang out away from the sun/wind/rain/sleet/whatever. Should be a great time, so come on out!

See you there!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be there fo sho!!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I might stop by.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1. Todd
2. J. Owens
3. Hugo
4. Chad


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

I will be there as well


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am planning to attend as well.
My car is a piece and not really presentable, but I do have a 10x10 popup that should fit in my car. would be more than willing to let anyone pull under it for tuning or whatever.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will most likely be there


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

With the meet in NC the month after, I'm gonna have to get the all clear from the mrs first. Wish me luck.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Of course I'll be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> With the meet in NC the month after, I'm gonna have to get the all clear from the mrs first. Wish me luck.


Good luck!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

So long as the date doesn't change, I'm in fo dis.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> With the meet in NC the month after, I'm gonna have to get the all clear from the mrs first. Wish me luck.



Just tell her I said it's okay for you to make this one too. She'll understand.................


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

No doubt, count me in. I'm going to "approve" myself off for that weekend at work tomorrow. 

Really enjoyed the listening room tonight also.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be there for sure as long as nothing major comes up. Hope to have a better tune this time. Last time I forgot to pull down the frequencies that compensated for wind and tire noise:blush:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fish said:


> No doubt, count me in. I'm going to "approve" myself off for that weekend at work tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoyed the listening room tonight also.












Said listening room. I can tell you it doesn't suck!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I should be able to make this one!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm in. Because Luliak is of the tune like Darth Vader brethren.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

1: Todd
2: Jason 
3: Hugo 
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe

Please copy and yourself to the list. Thank you?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

1: Todd
2: Jason 
3: Hugo 
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe
14: Robert + 1 



> Please copy and yourself to the list. Thank you


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

1: Todd
2: Jason 
3: Hugo 
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe
14: Robert + 1 
15: Adam H

Please copy and yourself to the list. Thank you


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

1: Todd

2: Jason 

3: Hugo 

4: Chad

5: Lorin

6: Jode

7: Joe

8: Erin (pending W.A.F)

9: Ally

10: Kevin

11: Chris

12: Greyson

13: Sketoe

14: Robert + 1 

15: Adam H
16: Ernie 
17: Jeff
18: Brian M

Please copy and add yourself to the list. Thank you


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

jsketoe said:


> I'm in. Because Luliak is of the tune like Darth Vader brethren.


You're bringing the camaro right


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So how do y'all feel about trading keys for demo's? With the number of great cars that will be at this one it might be the only way we'll be able to hear all (or at least most) of the systems. I'm confident we all know when to back off the volume to prevent damage. I find that my ears have a much better chance of making it through the day when extreme volume restraint is practiced.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If I can get a power supply set up ready by then, the Accord will be available for demo anytime.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm just going to put my smart charger on my battery. That way anyone who wants to demo can jam as long as they want. Just don't start the engine without unhooking the charger first!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

anyone that wants to know how a car shouldnt sound can jam mine. It should be a good motivator for most


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be wanting honest feedback so will be eager for the good, bad, and just plain ugly about my tune. I'm a tough nut that can handle pretty much any critique as long as it has a chance of making things better. Unfortunately frontstage speaker locations are staying put. I like that clean look of no blatantly obvious car audio.Even the center console with the 15" in it blends in fairly well.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> I'm in. Because Luliak is of the tune like Darth Vader brethren.


lol

...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, this just happened 

This weekend I'll be working on taming the room a bit and looking into sorting out the substage. Thanks to some help from the venerable Mr Sketoe (Thank you man!) I now understand what I should be hearing in the bottom octave, and this Velo just ain't got the goods. The FI IB18 does, though. 

Time to make some holes in the room :| March is coming up quick!

-T


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh snap T! Are those the R900's?


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

installing that fi 18 in an IB cant be much easier than in that room. Ceiling, walls, take your pick.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

This looks to be a gathering of epic proportions...


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

2 words that seem to go together very well.
Highly-epic


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

fish said:


> Oh snap T! Are those the R900's?



Nope. Q700. 

(Answering for Todd)


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Nope. Q700.
> 
> (Answering for Todd)


What Erin said. 
Not enough space to begin to justify the Q900s. 

Nevertheless I don't think you will be complaining when you hear them!

-T


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

1: Todd
2: Jason 
3: Hugo 
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe
14: Robert + 1 
15: Adam H
16: Ernie 
17: Jeff
18: Brian M
19: Adam T (Gadget01)


Please copy and add yourself to the list. Thank you


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

1: Todd
2: Jason 
3: Hugo 
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe
14: Robert + 1 
15: Adam H
16: Ernie 
17: Jeff
18: Brian M
19: Adam T (Gadget01)
20: Souter +1

Please copy and add yourself to the list. Thank you


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

quietfly said:


> This looks to be a gathering of epic proportions...



That's what our goal is. It should be a good one.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

1: Todd

2: Jason 

3: Hugo 

4: Chad

5: Lorin

6: Jode

7: Joe

8: Erin (pending W.A.F)

9: Ally

10: Kevin

11: Chris

12: Greyson

13: Sketoe

14: Robert + 1 

15: Adam H

16: Ernie 

17: Jeff

18: Brian M

19: Adam T (Gadget01)

20: Souter +1

21: Robert (trebor)

Please copy and add yourself to the list. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i want to go :'(

21 hour (or more) drive is more than i can handle though.

you all have fun and take lots of pictures for me!


----------



## Brubakr (Feb 20, 2013)

1: Todd
2: Jason 
3: Hugo 
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe
14: Robert + 1 
15: Adam H
16: Ernie 
17: Jeff
18: Brian M
19: Adam T (Gadget01)
20: Souter +1
21: Robert (trebor)
22: Bruce

Please copy and add yourself to the list. Thank you


I'll actually have something to demo this time; however, I will be there for input on how to improve. I do have some old school experience; however, I am out of touch with all of the newer technologies and theories, so any constructive input is appreciated.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

22 on the list, 45 days out! This is looking like it's going to be a fun time for sure. I've been hard at work getting the reference system and listening room up to snuff (not as simple a task as I'd originally thought!) and I'm really looking forward to having everyone out. Much to be done yet, but I'm getting excited!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I do believe it will be good times for all. It will be the one NOT to miss out on fo sho!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm going to shamelessly put my newest generation Alpine Type-S 15d4 up for sale here since if I can't sell it to someone in person I'd rather just keep it. Shipping would suck on this thing. It's got very few hours on it and never been abused. Long story short it's just too big for my install to integrate effectively. It's a straight up sq sub and works really well infinite baffle. It doesn't have the front trim ring that likes to fall off but I don't see a good reason to have it anyway. $90!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm going to shamelessly put my newest generation Alpine Type-S 15d4 up for sale here since if I can't sell it to someone in person I'd rather just keep it. Shipping would suck on this thing. It's got very few hours on it and never been abused. Long story short it's just too big for my install to integrate effectively. It's a straight up sq sub and works really well infinite baffle. It doesn't have the front trim ring that likes to fall off but I don't see a good reason to have it anyway. $90!


Chris, if you haven't sold it by the time you come down to Todd's for the meet I'm pretty sure I'll buy it from you then. I've been eyeballing those for some time. Not really sure what I'll do with it, but I want one (or two).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Fish, I changed up the design of my install and managed to squeeze out enough room to port the 15 between the seats. 2.2 tuned upper 20's to be exact. The amps will just have to go somewhere else (they were gonna be in a top portion of the box). Behind the passenger seat with the d-blocks and a cover over them to hide and protect will likely be where they get mounted. Since the cab of my truck has never liked sealed boxes maybe I can get to a whole new level of crazy with a ported 15"You'll get to hear a pair of Type-S IB in the red Cobalt that will be there. Got a whole bunch of install gear on the way to make several install changes happen. I'm also probably going to turn the Arians loose in the near future. Long story...the H-Audio x2's are going bye bye too. It's time for a new chapter of car audio for this hillbilly.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Man, that's crazy you squeezed a 15 PORTED in there! Should get down. 

Is this new gear going in prior to the meet?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It will all be in before the meet. Most of the gear is sitting here waiting. Just waiting for the second mini dsp 2x4 to come in to process the sub. I dial the sub in after the fronts are where I want them anyway so shouldn't be any problem having it on a separate dsp and programming software. Here's the equipment list for the all new install.

Stock headunit
Mosconi One 120.4 bridged to Scanspeak Discovery 2" in dash
Alpine pdx5 bridged to Aura ns6's in doors and ported type-S 15
2 mini dsp 2x4's
PG 4ch linedriver helping out the pdx...I know the Mosconi is clean enough to ramp up the gains without ill effects for the .9vrms outputs the dsp has. If I do need some extra voltage I know where I can get my hands on a matching 2ch PG linedriver. The build will be simple and easily serviceable. No need to complicate things when the main goal of this install will be to make everything look like it belongs. We've had a couple robbery's in the parking lot at work the past month so can't be too careful. It's a HUGE parking lot in the "safer" part of Little Rock (Little Rock and safe in the same sentence? wtf am I smoking lol) Me and my coworkers cluster park under a big light close to the building in front of big windows but being at night it's still sketchy at best.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I have one of those line drivers.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Made a post in the locator forum, but since all you guys are in the area, can you recommend a person or shop capable of doing some nice A-pillars and not raping me on price? 

Potentially looking to have it done before this meet.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

strakele said:


> Made a post in the locator forum, but since all you guys are in the area, can you recommend a person or shop capable of doing some nice A-pillars and not raping me on price?
> 
> Potentially looking to have it done before this meet.


Owens shop can do them. Don't know about time or price.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is the line driver I have Chris. It's brand new without box. 

We can take of your pillars for you, even before the meet. PM me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Jason that's the one Jon shipped me...brand new without box as well lol. If I find out I need it I'll let you know. Or I'll just snag it at the meet just to have laying around "just in case".

I know I backtracked on the subwoofer since I decided to try it ported with a redesign but have decided to turn loose of my Arians for sure. Long story, but they have to go. Jon is going to be getting the modded H-Audio x2's. I was going to put them in the classifieds for $260 shipped but would let them go in person for $220 (cuz I hate shipping stuff that could get damaged easily). They're in near perfect shape cosmetically and in perfect working order. I'd say an easy 9.5/10. Let me know if you're interested. I'm starting over fresh with the exception of the Mosconi amp. If anyone wants to know why I'm ridding my truck of certain products I'll tell you in pm to keep it out of the public eye. The Arians are a very laid back and neutral sounding speaker with really good off axis performance. I think Bertholomy ran his up to 8k off axis with good results for funzies. 80-4k seems to be the sweet spot in my experience. On axis they would be a great midrange with a supertweeter to help them out. And a good sub for the bottom end.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

strakele said:


> Made a post in the locator forum, but since all you guys are in the area, can you recommend a person or shop capable of doing some nice A-pillars and not raping me on price?
> 
> Potentially looking to have it done before this meet.


I'll do it. Free for you babycakes. You can thank me later... I could use the practice anyways :blush:


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> I'll do it. Free for you babycakes. You can thank me later... I could use the practice anyways :blush:


Ooh wanna practice on mine? Hybrid l4se's n some morel tweets! Hehehe 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

"Babycakes" cracks me up every time


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Dean and I will be coming for sure. Really looking forward to it.

1: Todd
2: Jason
3: Hugo
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe
14: Robert + 1
15: Adam H
16: Ernie
17: Jeff
18: Brian M
19: Adam T (Gadget01)
20: Souter +1
21: Robert (trebor)
22: Bruce
23: Rick (fahrfrompuken)
24: Dean (DeanE10)


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is going to be so much fun. I have lots of work to do between now and then though.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> This is going to be so much fun. I have lots of work to do between now and then though.



I wish it would warm up so I'd have an excuse to get up off my ass.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

fish said:


> I wish it would warm up so I'd have an excuse to get up off my ass.


Yeah tell me about it. Only so much you can do in the cold. Guess I could get the other half of my Navone 4ch LOC installed and then get the Scanspeak 2's and Aura 6's installed so I'll have some sound for the time being until it's warm enough for glue and silicone to dry and cure out properly. Boy do I wish I had a heated shop or garage right now.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking forward to having a few with the OK Clan


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> Looking forward to having a few with the OK Clan


Bring some from Tejas, we're still stuck in The Stone Age with 3.2%


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha. We'll bring you some Shiner Bock from down here.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

My new toys?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Uranium? I think it's right next to unobtanium on the periodic table.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Uranium? I think it's right next to unobtanium on the periodic table.



These are very obtainable.?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

1: Todd
2: Jason
3: Hugo
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe
14: Robert + 1
15: Adam H
16: Ernie
17: Jeff
18: Brian M
19: Adam T (Gadget01)
20: Souter +1
21: Robert (trebor)
22: Bruce
23: Rick (fahrfrompuken)
24: Dean (DeanE10)
25: Narvarr


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm here to tell you that if you're within a 1000 mile radius(ok, a 1000 maybe pushing it a little?), you need to plan on making this G2G.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Free beer and hookers?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Free beer and hookers?



You already said you were bringing the beer............


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

You got me there. FYI, Ben does not count as "hookers".


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

1: Todd
2: Jason
3: Hugo
4: Chad
5: Lorin
6: Jode
7: Joe
8: Erin (pending W.A.F)
9: Ally
10: Kevin
11: Chris
12: Greyson
13: Sketoe
14: Robert + 1
15: Adam H
16: Ernie
17: Jeff
18: Brian M
19: Adam T (Gadget01)
20: Souter +1
21: Robert (trebor)
22: Bruce
23: Rick (fahrfrompuken)
24: Dean (DeanE10)
25: Narvarr
26: Julian (AVIDEDTR)- I'll bring the hockey sticks


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> 1: Todd
> 2: Jason
> 3: Hugo
> 4: Chad
> ...


Wow. This is getting serious now! Cresting over 30 attendees if everyone actually makes it (besides Erin, of course...Pending WAF my ass...!)


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Make is a show Todd


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Assuming that was Canadian for 'Make _it_ a show' , I will say I considered it. The idea was rejected mainly because I want to have fun hanging out and listening to cars, not judging. 

Should that plan be reconsidered? If popular vote is for making it a show maybe I can get Jeremy up to judge cars for MECA. I suspect that the popular vote will be for 'no, let's just have fun!'

What say ye?

-T

Edit to add: IF the vote is for this to become a show for points, I will absolutely insist that competitors cars remain open before judging. This is a chance to demo each other's cars and have fun first and foremost. I will not (WILL NOT) allow a show to override that. Savvy?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I vote for Fun!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

im good with both.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Fun!


Making this a vote for....?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

My vote is meh, don't care either way. I'm showing up regardless.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I vote for strippers!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I vote for keeping it just a meet.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> I vote for strippers!


I second that motion!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I second that motion!


I third that motion! 

Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Not even gonna keep trying to bring the Monte if it changes... just ain't worth it then.

I also may be alone in this but I'd personally be just fine without the strippers.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

millerlyte said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Not even gonna keep trying to bring the Monte if it changes... just ain't worth it then.
> 
> I also may be alone in this but I'd personally be just fine without the strippers.


There be a firefighter for ya too!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Not even gonna keep trying to bring the Monte if it changes... just ain't worth it then.
> 
> I also may be alone in this but I'd personally be just fine without the strippers.


Yeah, pretty sure you're alone there. ;-)


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If it happened to have a show tied into it, that would be second to the G2G.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

The cost for this to become a show is not insignificant. Even giving medals vs trophies for all but BOS, SQ BOS, and Install BOS this will cost me a few hundred to do. There can be NO SPL of over 93dB outside the car - I <am> in a residential neighborhood - so it would be SQ only. 

Unless I see 8-10 people commit to a show by the end of this week we'll have to ditch the idea. There has to be a deadline to book the judge, get medals/stickers made, and to post the event on the website. 

So far it looks like it's a no 

Strippers and beer... if you want it at the get together you need to bring it. Neither are allowed at a MECA show, so that may have some impact on things as well. 

Back to your regularly scheduled programming!

-T


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

On a side note, got some more work done on the room acoustic treatments...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

And of course One Woofer Woofing...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

No beer OR strippers at a MECA event?? My vote is now no. Lol. We already haz strippers books for that day!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

MECA = Family Friendly. No strippers. No beer. No humorous t-shirts about strippers and beer...


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

millerlyte said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Not even gonna keep trying to bring the Monte if it changes... just ain't worth it then.
> 
> I also may be alone in this but I'd personally be just fine without the strippers.



You and my wife both


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

highly said:


> On a side note, got some more work done on the room acoustic treatments...



The disc brakes are for the chair, to keep you from being blown away...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> The disc brakes are for the chair, to keep you from being blown away...



Lol! That's funny, but a little true also.


----------



## Brubakr (Feb 20, 2013)

I will only be there for fun. I'm looking forward to a relaxing day of leisurely listening to amazing car stereos and bs'ing with everyone.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in it for the fun. Not a fan of competitions.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm in it for the fun. Not a fan of competitions.


So if there was a comp you couldn't show up and have fun? 

I don't recall the question being "should we have a comp and all those who wanted the gtg stay home". 

Maybe I'm the only person in the world who can go to a comp as a spectator, listen to cars and still have a good time


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Robert, it's just that comps tend to have a very different atmosphere than meets. They are both still fun, but at meets there are no undertones of stressing over win/lose, money spent, score numbers, etc. that are always present during a show. 

For those of us who don't live in the backyard, it's a bit of a drive for something that's a different focus than we had in mind. Even if _we_ didn't compete, there's still everyone else who's in show-mode first, meet-mode second. I saw this as a spectator at FF this year. It was still fun, but it was nothing like a meet, even though I knew about 95% of competitors there.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not even pushing for this to be a show. No I wouldn't mind as points are scarce in these parts but I'm not gonna cry over it either and I'm definitely going to be there. 

I guess I don't have a "show-mode" so I don't get the notion that if there is a show someone won't come because it isn't as fun or interesting or whatever. Like Neil did with Erin's gtg. 

I guess I'm just more easy going than most 

Carry on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I agree with Robert, I feel even if there is a show, NOTHING would change. Most of us that are coming are friends who speak on an almost everyday basis. Only thing that would change is that some who wants points will be able to get some points and those that dont can still hang out and have "fun". Just sayin... 


~C


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I should have elaborated. I'm not a fan of competitions for the reasons Ally stated. That doesn't mean that I won't show up and have fun, and maybe even compete myself. Some people turn into completely different people when they get competitive. My best friend turns into an ******* when he's fishing a tournament. That's why I normally don't fish tournaments with him...I'll fish one against him though just to whip up on himWhether or not this meet and greet turns into a show where people can get points won't change the way I chat and listen and hope everyone else will be the same. My system is built by my own rules so the class I would end up in is the last thing on my mind. Let's see, subwoofer in center console, mids and tweets in stock locations, stock headunit, 32 bands of peq on frontstage, 7 or so bands of geq for the 2 octaves the sub covers...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Seems like the very idea has caused undue consternation. No show. 

Have a great day and can't wait to see everyone at the Get Together!

-T


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, that's it, I'm not coming if there's not going to be a competition. 

(Found my excuse! Ha!)

In all seriousness, you guys have fun and take pictures. Wish I could make it but I have to sit this one out.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Well, that's it, I'm not coming if there's not going to be a competition.
> 
> (Found my excuse! Ha!)
> 
> In all seriousness, you guys have fun and take pictures. Wish I could make it but I have to sit this one out.


We still wubb ya brah


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Two weeks and counting.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you've been watching this thread trying to decide if you wanna come or not, I'm here to tell you right now, you don't want to miss this one!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

One week to go!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yscv7x4axy9ibyv/Audio Geeks Vol 5.zip

Link to the cd we will be using for the g2g. Download it and get to know it.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Things are looking pretty good for this weekend!

















WooHoo!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Is it Saturday yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

trebor said:


> Is it Saturday yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This will be the longest week ever?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

trebor said:


> Is it Saturday yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Double post troll got me............


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

jowens500 said:


> This will be the longest week ever?


In my case it will be the shortest week ever. I feel like I've gotta get a ton done before I can leave. LOL

Oh yeah add me to the list.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

littlemissGTO said:


> In my case it will be the shortest week ever. I feel like I've gotta get a ton done before I can leave.


^This. And this. And a lot more this. 

LOL

Looking forward to having you by!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like I will be heading west for this.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry Todd, I'm not going to be able to make it this weekend.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

And so it begins...


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

you guys party hard without me...i had a mtb wreck last week, two fractured vertebrae later means for a brace for 3 months and no driving while on pain meds.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that John! I hope your recovery is swift!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like I will be heading west for this.


Scott, please do, it would be a pleasure to meet you sir!

--Joe W.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

jsketoe said:


> you guys party hard without me...i had a mtb wreck last week, two fractured vertebrae later means for a brace for 3 months and no driving while on pain meds.


Sorry to hear that John. Hope you have a swift recovery man.

Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Sorry Todd, I'm not going to be able to make it this weekend.










millerlyte said:


> And so it begins...


Rick has a build to get finished before June. I do too, but it's not gonna happen so I'm not even going to try. 



Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah Paul, this weekend will be a big one for progress. I wanna go, but the build takes precedence.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Yeah Paul, this weekend will be a big one for progress. I wanna go, but the build takes precedence.


Are you going to update your log or make us wait until June?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I won't show anything on here until after finals. shhh, it's a secret.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sneaky. I like it. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Rick has a build to get finished before June. I do too, but it's not gonna happen so I'm not even going to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


So do I! Mine is nowhere NEAR done, but I'm still in!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

millerlyte said:


> So do I! Mine is nowhere NEAR done, but I'm still in!


You're young and motivated. Rick is just so...old...


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> So do I! Mine is nowhere NEAR done, but I'm still in!


At least you have something in there. My system went back to totally stock. I'm sure no one would want to hear a stock VW stereo...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

You guys already know that the filter between my brain and my mouth is broken. So please don't take this the wrong way. If ONE weekend is going to wreck your whole timing to make a show that's still 3 months away, you won't be ready anyway.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Too late, I already took it the wrong way... 

Seriously though, I hope to be ready by the CS show.

I have daughter weekends in there too so most of those weekends are shot so that cuts into my build time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> Scott, please do, it would be a pleasure to meet you sir!
> 
> --Joe W.


I will be there Joe, I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry guys gonna have to cancel.


----------



## CluttsCustoms (Dec 5, 2011)

Should be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll still be there. Lol


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

Im not on the way, yet. But have plans to head out friday evening


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope to have sound in my truck again here in a couple hours. Got a date with a soldering iron here shortly but waiting for it to warm up. Does the weather not know it's SPRING out there!??!! Hope to not have ground noise and hope I can have more than just a roughed-in tune come Saturday. I truly am starting over from scratch with this one. Parts of the install that have no effect on sound will be just kinda "thrown together" but that really has nothing to do with the price of corn in Iowa as long as it's hidden.


----------



## Brubakr (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine is far from finished. It is flat out ugly, and it hasn't really been tuned; however, I'm looking forward to listening, so I will have a better understanding of what I need to improve.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow. I seem to have missed John breaking his back (not really an excuse not to be here, mind you , but I'll allow it THIS time) and a few other bow-outs. That's really a bummer, but we'll do our best to go on without you all! 

Looks like the serving size for the BBQ just went up!

Oh, and Chris? I'm going to keep my expectations high despite your protestations of mediocrity. 

-T


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow. I seem to have missed John breaking his back (not really an excuse not to be here, mind you , but I'll allow it THIS time) and a few other bow-outs. That's really a bummer, but we'll do our best to go on without you all! 

Looks like the serving size for the BBQ just went up!

Oh, and Chris? I'm going to keep my expectations high despite your protestations of mediocrity. 

-T


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Got sound and a rough tune. These Scanspeak 2's are quite a bit better than the H-Audio 2's they replaced. And most importantly, NO NOISE! However, the console will be getting rebuilt with an 8" when I get back. My truck doesn't like downfired subs so front and rearfiring is where it's at. For the time being, y'all enjoy the "secret essque 10"


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

What's the highest octane gas you can buy at the pump in OK? I never been to OK, and my car prefers 93.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

littlemissGTO said:


> What's the highest octane gas you can buy at the pump in OK? I never been to OK, and my car prefers 93.


91 unless you head to the racetrack


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

there are a few stations that have 92 and\or 93 around the metro. A bit of travel may be required but they are there. We have non-ethanol and ethanol, just verify before pumping. 91 is the standard (premium) for the most part in Ok.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

91 is the highest, there may be a few left that has 93..but 91 is the standard. Bring a few bottles of octane boost and you should be fine!


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Lorin said:


> there are a few stations that have 92 and\or 93 around the metro. A bit of travel may be required but they are there. We have non-ethanol and ethanol, just verify before pumping. 91 is the standard (premium) for the most part in Ok.


Non-ethanol 91 would be just fine. I'll have to pay attention when looking for fuel.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

littlemissGTO said:


> Non-ethanol 91 would be just fine. I'll have to pay attention when looking for fuel.


Oh how I would LOVE me some 93!!!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Sinclair still has 93.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GTRTRACK said:


> Oh how I would LOVE me some 93!!!!


lol - I get 94 for the Lexus up here Sure drives a WAY better than it did down there on that low grade 91 Noticeable better fuel economy too and the weather is still **** up here.

On a side note, LORD I wish we had guys like you guys up here and could get some get-togethers going around here. I really enjoyed the so Cal one a few weeks back and sadly will have to wait until I return to so Cal to have an opportunity like that again. The only shop in town that might pull off something like that actually just cut their hours back. Now closed on Saturdays.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Time's creeping up on the big day! I can't wait for Saturday!!!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry I can't make it Todd. Maybe next time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have the general idea dialed in now, and might have time to do some tuning tomorrow before headed out and after rolling into town Friday night. It is what it is so don't have too high of expectations. I'm thinking there's somewhat of a timbre clash with the Arians and Scans in the dash playing together. Not sure if I wanna try crossing these little 2" scans any lower than the 800hz they're at now. Don't wanna cook the coil with 250ish watts going to each and only being low 80's in efficiency.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

It's going down? You yelling timbre? 

...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

KP said:


> Sorry I can't make it Todd. Maybe next time.


We will make sure to take lots of picture for those unable to attend.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

KP said:


> Maybe next time.



:icon_bs:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> :icon_bs:


He said _maybe_.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Dress for the conditions


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Y'all still doing dinner tonight? If so, where at? I should be rolling into town late afternoon.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

HDs Onion Burgers

7PM


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

man...I hate I'm going to miss this. That Burger place sounds awesome.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Onion burger? What if you don't like onions?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I LOVE onions when they're cooked. Green onions are great in salads. More cooked onions the better on a burger. Shauna doesn't like onions but there's something on the menu for her


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd be in for a p*ssy burger. Wait a tic... that's a taco.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The first cars have arrived.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Have fun y'all!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Y'all missed it. It was epic. It will happen again!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for hosting Todd! I'd say it was a huge success, all except for the sunburn from hell I've got.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry about the Sunburn... There were two bottles of Bullfrog in the shop if I knew you needed it!

Pics of the Gathering...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn Todd - that looked like fun and warn. I was freezing my ass of in a cold garage


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Damn Todd - that looked like fun and warn. I was freezing my ass of in a cold garage


It was a perfect day for it. Temps barely hit 70, the sun was shining most of the day, and there was a slight breeze. The pleasant weather left a few with their guard down and I'm sure they are battling sunburns today! 

I couldn't have asked for better - but I REALLY wish you could have made it! Maybe next year, eh? 

-T


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Thank you for hosting this event Todd. I had a blast and learned a TON. The audio sounds so much better right now. It also doesn't hurt that there's a different sub in the car. I'll get the gain adjusted on the amp later this week.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

highly said:


> It was a perfect day for it. Temps barely hit 70, the sun was shining most of the day, and there was a slight breeze. The pleasant weather left a few with their guard down and I'm sure they are battling sunburns today!
> 
> I couldn't have asked for better - but I REALLY wish you could have made it! Maybe next year, eh?
> 
> -T


Absolutely! I'm sorry I missed it. Glad you had a good turn out.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mannnn, so sad I missed this great event!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW! What a day. Had a blast hanging out with my old friends and more importantly, making new friends! Hope to see you all again real soon!

Nice pics Todd.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice place out there...I will try to not break my back next year so that I can attend.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

It was a great turnout...even if I did get there quite late. The kid and I had a great time. Thanks Todd for being such a great host!

Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

highly said:


> It was a perfect day for it. Temps barely hit 70, the sun was shining most of the day, and there was a slight breeze. The pleasant weather left a few with their guard down and I'm sure they are battling sunburns today!
> 
> I couldn't have asked for better - but I REALLY wish you could have made it! Maybe next year, eh?
> 
> -T


Yes sir...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw a few people with red faces and know they're probably miserable right now after the burn has had a chance to really set in. My arms and back of my neck got a little sun but that's already tanned by now.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

jsketoe said:


> Nice place out there...I will try to not break my back next year so that I can attend.


Ya know, that's just good advice no matter what. 

I understand your pain. I crushed one myself a few years back. It is high on the list of things I hope never to repeat. I'm wishing you a speedy recovery on yours !


----------



## Brubakr (Feb 20, 2013)

I want to thank Todd and his wife for being such gracious hosts and opening their home for the G2G. If you ever host another one, I will be first in line to do what I can to help. I had an amazing time, and I learned a lot from listening to the various sound systems and Todd's reference room. It was perfect weather. The food was great, and the company was even better. Again, thank you Todd.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Brubakr said:


> I want to thank Todd and his wife for being such gracious hosts and opening their home for the G2G. If you ever host another one, I will be first in line to do what I can to help. I had an amazing time, and I learned a lot from listening to the various sound systems and Todd's reference room. It was perfect weather. The food was great, and the company was even better. Again, thank you Todd.


Absolutely! Being local you should really see about hanging out on the Friday night G2Gs. We get together every week!

Glad you made it out, and good to meet you!

-T


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've never been out west or to the Midwest...you guys don't have many trees out there do you? And holy crap talk about flat land...


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

My trip home was adventurous to say the least. Thank goodness for AAA. 

It looks like the alt may be toast. Thank you crappy battery terminals. The replacement alt (stock GTO alt is rated at 140 amps) is coming from OKC. Yes, I did lose the final settings, but I know how to get back there. I'd be game for a fall trip.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I saw a few people with red faces and know they're probably miserable right now after the burn has had a chance to really set in. My arms and back of my neck got a little sun but that's already tanned by now.


Haha, I was quite red. I did not burn luckily. It will turn into some nice color


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, I heard the demo room was off the hook! Feedback, fellas (and ladies).


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Erin, it was VERY nice! The room had excellent source, speakers, and a subwoofer that was astounding. Kef towers, FI 18 ib if I remember correctly, and a brand of preamp, receiver and cd player I was not aware of.

The tonality was mindblowing, and the seat was quite comfy too. Todd out did himself.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I've never been out west or to the Midwest...you guys don't have many trees out there do you? And holy crap talk about flat land...


Lots of areas have been cleared of the trees for farming, but there are still some wooded areas. Yep, pretty flat out here. 

Todd (& to the Mrs.), thanks again for putting this together. Nice people, perfect weather, & some damn good grub!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

This hill dweller was kinda in awe at all that flat land. I have hills and small mountains to block the wind...but they can also create a wind tunnel!


----------

